# Atlântico bravio



## João Pedro (2 Dez 2014 às 21:56)

Bom, tal como prometido, e para não sobrecarregar o tópico do Seguimento Marítimo 2014 aqui fica a melhor seleção das muitas fotografias do nosso belo, e bravo, Atlântico que registei na passada manhã de sábado, 29 de novembro.

Apesar de já o ter visto com ondulações mais fortes, o vento que se fazia sentir ajudou a dar-lhe um toque de magia, com muita espuma e spray marinho. Uma bela forma de começar o dia! 




Mighty Atlantic. Porto, 29-11-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Mighty Atlantic. Porto, 29-11-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Mighty Atlantic. Porto, 29-11-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Mighty Atlantic. Porto, 29-11-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Mighty Atlantic. Porto, 29-11-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Mighty Atlantic. Porto, 29-11-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Mighty Atlantic. Porto, 29-11-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Mighty Atlantic. Porto, 29-11-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Mighty Atlantic. Porto, 29-11-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Mighty Atlantic. Porto, 29-11-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## Agreste (2 Dez 2014 às 22:00)

Sou fã destas cabeleiras.


----------



## João Pedro (2 Dez 2014 às 22:02)

Mighty Atlantic. Porto, 29-11-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Mighty Atlantic. Porto, 29-11-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Mighty Atlantic. Porto, 29-11-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Mighty Atlantic. Porto, 29-11-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Mighty Atlantic. Porto, 29-11-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Mighty Atlantic. Porto, 29-11-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Mighty Atlantic. Porto, 29-11-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Mighty Atlantic. Porto, 29-11-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Mighty Atlantic. Porto, 29-11-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Mighty Atlantic. Porto, 29-11-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## João Pedro (2 Dez 2014 às 22:03)

Agreste disse:


> Sou fã destas cabeleiras.


Eu também!  São hipnotizantes...


----------



## João Pedro (2 Dez 2014 às 22:10)

Mighty Atlantic. Porto, 29-11-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Mighty Atlantic. Porto, 29-11-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Mighty Atlantic. Porto, 29-11-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Mighty Atlantic. Porto, 29-11-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Mighty Atlantic. Porto, 29-11-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Mighty Atlantic. Porto, 29-11-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Mighty Atlantic. Porto, 29-11-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Mighty Atlantic. Porto, 29-11-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Mighty Atlantic. Porto, 29-11-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Mighty Atlantic. Porto, 29-11-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## Sentry (2 Dez 2014 às 22:10)

As duas ultimas e a do petroleiro estão qualquer coisa!


----------



## João Pedro (2 Dez 2014 às 22:17)

Mighty Atlantic. Porto, 29-11-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Mighty Atlantic. Porto, 29-11-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Mighty Atlantic. Porto, 29-11-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Mighty Atlantic. Porto, 29-11-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Mighty Atlantic. Porto, 29-11-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Mighty Atlantic. Porto, 29-11-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Mighty Atlantic. Porto, 29-11-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Mighty Atlantic. Porto, 29-11-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Mighty Atlantic. Porto, 29-11-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Mighty Atlantic. Porto, 29-11-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Mighty Atlantic. Porto, 29-11-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Mighty Atlantic. Porto, 29-11-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## João Pedro (2 Dez 2014 às 22:20)

Sentry disse:


> As duas ultimas e a do petroleiro estão qualquer coisa!


O navio ia cheio de velocidade. Quando comecei a fotografar estava a sair de Leixões e enquanto o diabo esfrega o olho já estava ali mesmo à minha frente!


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (2 Dez 2014 às 23:54)

João Pedro disse:


> O navio ia cheio de velocidade. Quando comecei a fotografar estava a sair de Leixões e enquanto o diabo esfrega o olho já estava ali mesmo à minha frente!


As fotos estão espectaculares ou divinais!!! Que maravilha!!

Essas máquinas descarregadas ainda andam muito


----------



## StormRic (3 Dez 2014 às 00:19)

magnífico espectáculo! Imagens de excelente qualidade! Tudo para ficarmos hipnotizados nestas poderosas sequências! Parabéns!


----------



## AndréFrade (3 Dez 2014 às 00:29)

Fantásticas ! Parabéns pelos registos.


----------



## João Pedro (3 Dez 2014 às 23:00)

Obrigado pessoal!  Estejam à vontade para usar o tópico sempre que o Atlântico estiver bravio! 
Aguardemos então pelos próximos avisos do IPMA.


----------

